# Archery Elk Results



## hilltopper (Aug 19, 2009)

[attachment=0:23m6y3lk]uwn.JPG[/attachment:23m6y3lk]This is nothing to brag about, but I was able to get my first Utah elk this season. I moved down from Idaho a little while back and although I have been able to tag a deer every season since I moved here, this was the first time I've been able to connect with an elk, thanks to a lot of tips from some friends. I shot this cow from 60 yds with a 100 Grain Muzzy MX-3. Arrow passed clean through with blades still looking like new. Like I said nothing to show off, but it was good to be able to fill a tag, and the freezer. Had a fillet last night on the BBQ, and it was mighty tasty. New to the forum and glad to be here.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

awesome...might be nothing to brag about, but looks pretty friggin delicious from where I'm sitting!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm heading out tomorrow to try and arrow an elk. I will be super stoked to shoot a cow with my bow. Nice job and happy bbq'ing


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome and great first post!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Would love to see the bucks as well! Got any pics of them!?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

nice. Elk ain't easy to get!


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

Any animal with a bow is something to brag about in my opinion. Great job!!


----------



## hilltopper (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are a couple of photos from the bucks I've got the last couple of years, plus a spike elk I shot in Idaho. Again, they are not monsters like some of the animals you see on here, but they are sure fun to hunt. I'm also posting some elk sheds my buddy picked up a few years back. Now that would be an elk I wouldn't mind bragging about!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on your first Utah elk.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Well done and thanks for sharing. Welcome to the board.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Where'd the sheds come from? :shock:


----------



## hilltopper (Aug 19, 2009)

My friend was from Richfield, and I think he picked them up on Monroe.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

AAAAWEsome sheds I found one looked everywherre for the other side probally just by the next bush I didn't look at but I wish the shed I found had those 3rds. :shock:


----------



## chipflipper (May 21, 2008)

Brag all you want..some people never kill an Elk,( rifle or bow)!! Great job!!!


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

good job


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

It's interesting, had I seen this a year ago I would have been like "big deal, it's a cow" but with this being my first year archery hunting and first for elk following the experiences I've had the past couple of weeks getting super close to elk I would be just as proud to take a cow as a bull. So my hat's off to you, especially on a 60 yard shot!

I got to within 12 yards of a cow yesterday but didn't have a clean shot. Had the shot been there I would have taken it in a heart beat. I'm loving the hunt for a bull or a cow and I respect your success. Congrats.


----------

